# [SOLVED] No Connection with BCM57780 After Installing

## tpd

Hi there,

While booted into the live CD, I can issue these commands to connect to the Internet:

```
# rmmod broadcom

# rmmod tg3

# modprobe broadcom

# modprobe tg3

# dhcpcd eth0

```

The modules that are currently active on the live CD while I'm able to connect to the Internet:

```
# lsmod | grep broadcom

broadcom        6509    0

libphy          14043   2  tg3,broadcom

# lsmod | grep tg3

tg3               116723  0

libphy            14043   2  tg3,broadcom

firmware_class    5123    8  tg3,aic94xx,libsas,lpfc,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmia

```

After booting into my installation, I'm not able to connect to the Internet.  What options could I look for while inside of the menuconfig?  Right now the PHY, broadcom and tg3 are <*> built-in, but I started with them being <M> modules.  I also read through this thread, but I wasn't able to make the solution at the end work for me.  

Thanks for any help!

If anyone is interested in the solution, here's what I did:

1. The final modules that worked for me:

```
Device Drivers --->

     Network Device Support --->

          Ethernet driver support --->

               Broadcom devices

                 <M> Broadcom Tigon3 support

          PHY Device support and infrastrcutre --->

             <M> Drivers for Broadcom PHYs
```

2. Make sure boot is mounted before copying your bzImage  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /boot
```

Last edited by tpd on Fri Jun 01, 2012 8:47 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## BillWho

tpd,

Welcome to gentoo.

One thing you can do when chrooted is lspci -n and enter the results here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

A couple of things you also might want to check is /etc/resolv.conf for nameserver entries. If it's empty you can use google's address 8.8.8.8 temporarily.

Did you symlink net.eth0 and add it to the default renlevel   :Question: 

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## tpd

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> lspci -n and enter the results here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

 

I entered the results on the link, but I'm not exactly sure what to do with the output.  Should I look for the "Driver" and "Device" columns in the kernel menuconfig?  Here's is the output of lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 1022:9601

00:02.0 0604: 1022:9603

00:04.0 0604: 1022:9604

00:05.0 0604: 1022:9605

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4391

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 41)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:439c (rev 40)

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383 (rev 40)

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d (rev 40)

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384 (rev 40)

00:14.5 0c03: 1002:4399

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1200

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1201

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1202

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1203

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1204

01:00.0 0300: 1002:68c1

01:00.1 0403: 1002:aa60

02:00.0 0200: 14e4:1692 (rev 01)

08:00.0 0280: 10ec:8174 (rev 10)

```

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> A couple of things you also might want to check is /etc/resolv.conf for nameserver entries.

 

I have one nameserver line in the file, and it's pointing to "192.168.1.1"  The /etc/resolv.conf file is identical to file on my desktop running gentoo (with working networking!)

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 192.168.1.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Did you symlink net.eth0 and add it to the default renlevel  

 

I did symlink net.eth0 during the installation, and to verify if it's on the default runlevel:

```
# rc-update -v | grep net

net.eth0   |      default                 

net.lo     | boot                         

net.wlan0  |      default                 

netmount   |      default                 

network    |                              

```

----------

## BillWho

 *Quote:*   

> I entered the results on the link, but I'm not exactly sure what to do with the output. Should I look for the "Driver" and "Device" columns in the kernel menuconfig? Here's is the output of lspci -n:

 

Yes, for the ethernet card you need tg3 and for wireless rtl8192se.

As far as /etc/resolv.conf goes, I have my internet provider's nameservers. The entries are in /etc/conf.d/net. To test if this is the reason you're not connecting try:

```
echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf

```

when you boot gentoo then try to ping google 

```
ping -c3 www.google.com
```

You might have to make some adjustments to /etc/conf.d/net. I use static ip addresses so I'm not sure how to configure dhcp service.

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## tpd

Thanks for your help!

I changed my resolv.conf file, but I'm still not able to connect to the Internet.  I think this is the biggest issue though:

```
# ifconfig eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

I just recompiled my kernel again using "tg3" as a <M>, but I'm still not able to connect.

----------

## BillWho

 *tpd wrote:*   

> Thanks for your help!
> 
> I changed my resolv.conf file, but I'm still not able to connect to the Internet.  I think this is the biggest issue though:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The output from ifconfig could be a clue that there's a problem   :Smile: 

Is tg3 loaded   :Question:   What does your /etc/conf.d/net file contain   :Question: 

----------

## tpd

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Is tg3 loaded  

 

lsmod returns an empty list, and modprobe -r tg3 doesn't output any text.  However, modprobe tg3 outputs:

```
FATAL: Error inserting tg3 (/lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/tg3.ko): Invalid argument
```

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> What does your /etc/conf.d/net file contain  

 

The output of the file is:

```
config_eth0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

----------

## BillWho

tpd.

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod returns an empty list

 

Are you compiling with make && make modules_install   :Question: 

Are you copying the kernel with cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo   :Question: 

Are you sure /boot is mounted when, if you are, copying bzImag   :Question: 

----------

## tpd

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Are you compiling with make && make modules_install  

 

Yes, each time I compile I make sure to use make && make modules_install.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Are you copying the kernel with cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo  

 

I'm also copying the kernel, and I use ls /boot after copying it just to make sure that it's replaced the other kernel.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Are you sure /boot is mounted when, if you are, copying bzImag  

 

I imagine /boot is mounted because it doesn't complain whenever I copy the kernel to /boot, however my /etc/fstab file looks like this:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

```

I'm also doing all of this logged into my installation instead of using the live CD, I don't imagine that's a problem right?  Installing Gentoo went smoothly on my desktop for the first time, so I didn't need use the live CD again.

----------

## BillWho

tpd,

It looks like you're doing everything right, but for some reason your modules are not loading. The error indicates that the modules do not match the kernel. 

Check the module version with 

```
modinfo tg3|grep "filename:\|vermagic:"
```

Check the modules directory with

```
grep tg3 /lib/modules/$(uname -r) {modules.dep,modules.alias,modules.order} 
```

If the above does not yield any results try 

```
depmod -a
```

then try it again.

ls -l  the /boot directory and check for the lost+found/ directory. Also /lib/modules/$(uname -r) sould have the same month and day  as the kernel.

Hopefully, something here will uncover the problem   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tpd

Thanks for the help!  My connection is working now.  The actual problem was,

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Are you sure /boot is mounted when, if you are, copying bzImag  

 

I'm surprised that I didn't notice this, but /boot actually wasn't mounted.  After you mentioned "look for lost+found", I noticed that grub and lost+found were missing from the /boot directory.

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /boot

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo

# reboot
```

----------

## BillWho

tpd,

It's usually a minor oversight that causes the major problems   :Very Happy: 

Since the default fstab entry for /boot is noauto, it happens a lot.

Good luck and enjoy your gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

